# Canda Federal skilled worker



## karen6 (Jan 27, 2011)

My friend had applied under federal skilled worker visa noc 3113 (Dentist). but he could not fulfill the visa condition .(thats is living in canada for 2 years out of 5 years) can he know file a fresh application under the same category


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Yes, provided he can now fulfill the residency requirements.


----------



## karen6 (Jan 27, 2011)

Auld Yin said:


> Yes, provided he can now fulfill the residency requirements.


thank you .


----------



## gringotim (Jan 5, 2011)

karen6 said:


> My friend had applied under federal skilled worker visa noc 3113 (Dentist). but he could not fulfill the visa condition .(thats is living in canada for 2 years out of 5 years) can he know file a fresh application under the same category


Just an observation, but you sure post alot of questions about immigration rules for both Canada and Australia, sometimes you say its for you, other times its for a friend, sometimes you don't say. Are you sure you are not doing this as a business and charging other people money to find out answers they could get for free.?


----------



## carlb (Feb 11, 2011)

gringotim said:


> Just an observation, but you sure post alot of questions about immigration rules for both Canada and Australia, sometimes you say its for you, other times its for a friend, sometimes you don't say. Are you sure you are not doing this as a business and charging other people money to find out answers they could get for free.?


I've had the same impression for months, but I don't think she is breaking any forum rules, otherwise the moderators would have put a stop to it by now, if she is charging people for info they can get for free, I hope she is honest with them about it.:ranger:


----------



## karen6 (Jan 27, 2011)

carlb said:


> I've had the same impression for months, but I don't think she is breaking any forum rules, otherwise the moderators would have put a stop to it by now, if she is charging people for info they can get for free, I hope she is honest with them about it.:ranger:


 Excuse me Mr. Gringotim stop excusing me of things. I am not charging people for any advice. how can you put a blame on a person without knowing nay facts. If you think i am breaking nay forums rules you can ask any moderator to cancel my membership. In fact there is so much knowledge available on net that anybody could read it. i dont require your forum knowledge for that...

i don not want you to post such a derogatory comment from next time. Better watch out.


----------



## karen6 (Jan 27, 2011)

karen6 said:


> Excuse me Mr. Gringotim stop excusing me of things. I am not charging people for any advice. how can you put a blame on a person without knowing nay facts. If you think i am breaking nay forums rules you can ask any moderator to cancel my membership. In fact there is so much knowledge available on net that anybody could read it. i dont require your forum knowledge for that...
> 
> i don not want you to post such a derogatory comment from next time. Better watch out.


 Mr. gringotim i probably think Mr. carlb has also replied to your query. please go thru that to before making assumptions..


----------



## gringotim (Jan 5, 2011)

karen6 said:


> Excuse me Mr. Gringotim stop excusing me of things. I am not charging people for any advice. how can you put a blame on a person without knowing nay facts. If you think i am breaking nay forums rules you can ask any moderator to cancel my membership. In fact there is so much knowledge available on net that anybody could read it. i dont require your forum knowledge for that...
> 
> i don not want you to post such a derogatory comment from next time. Better watch out.


I have read all of your 20+ posts, so I know what it sounds like to me, but don't accuse me of something just because you don't read clearly, I said, "Are you sure you are not doing this as a business and charging other people money to find out answers they could get for free.? " I didn't say you were. And I didn't say you were breaking any forum rules. Thats all I am going to say about this.:argue:


----------



## carlb (Feb 11, 2011)

karen6 said:


> Mr. gringotim i probably think Mr. carlb has also replied to your query. please go thru that to before making assumptions..


I have read all your other posts on both the Canada forum and Australia forum, and I tend to agree with gringotims observation, and like you said, "In fact there is so much knowledge available on net that anybody could read it. i dont require your forum knowledge for that..." and you are right, Anybody could read it if they can read english and know where to look, but yet they all seem to be coming to you, and obviously you do require this forum (and the Australia forum) for knowledge because you are always on here asking immigration questions. But I think the only forum rule you may have violated is when you threatened gringotim by saying, "Better watch out". And thats all I am going to say about this matter!


----------



## karen6 (Jan 27, 2011)

carlb said:


> I have read all your other posts on both the Canada forum and Australia forum, and I tend to agree with gringotims observation, and like you said, "In fact there is so much knowledge available on net that anybody could read it. i dont require your forum knowledge for that..." and you are right, Anybody could read it if they can read english and know where to look, but yet they all seem to be coming to you, and obviously you do require this forum (and the Australia forum) for knowledge because you are always on here asking immigration questions. But I think the only forum rule you may have violated is when you threatened gringotim by saying, "Better watch out". And thats all I am going to say about this matter![/QUOT
> 
> why would i take nonsense from Mr Girngotims. If you both have so much problem why donot you both ask the moderator to cancel my registration.


----------

